# We'll go for a walk as soon as I get home



## drei_lengua

Cześć,

Jak się mówi "We'll go for a walk as soon as I get home." po polsku?

Dziękuję,
Drei


----------



## dn88

Hello drei_lengua;

You can say: "Pójdziemy na spacer jak tylko przyjdę/wrócę do domu.".

Regards,

dn88


----------



## drei_lengua

dn88 said:


> Hello drei_lengua;
> 
> You can say: "Pójdziemy na spacer jak tylko przyjdę/wrócę do domu.".
> 
> Regards,
> 
> dn88


 
Cześć,
Co to znaczy the following po angielsku?

Pójdziemy - is this the command form?  how is this different from Idziemy?
przyjdę - I xxx
wrócę - I return

Dziękuję,

Drei


----------



## Thomas1

dn88 said:


> Hello drei_lengua;
> 
> You can say: "Pójdziemy na spacer jak tylko przyjdę/wrócę do domu.".
> 
> Regards,
> 
> dn88


I think I'd say:
Pójdziemy na spacer jak wrócę (do domu). (seems most often used here)



drei_lengua said:


> Cześć,
> Co to znaczy the following po angielsku?
> 
> Pójdziemy - is this the command form? how is this different from Idziemy?
> przyjdę - I xxx
> wrócę - I return
> 
> Dziękuję,
> 
> Drei


_Pójdziemy_ is a rather kind of a promise, or simply an activity you're going to do, I'd say, it can also be used as a command. _Idziemy_ sounds (almost) like an order here.
przyjdę -- I'll come (in the context of your sentence, _I come_)

Tom


----------



## Marga H

Hi Drei,
( my ) idziemy it is present  = we are going ( for a walk)
( my ) pójdziemy it is future ( perfective aspect ) = we'll go (for a walk)
Note that after " as soon as " and others similar expressions in time clauses in English you use present tense ( _I get home )_ but in Polish you have to use future ( _przyjdę do domu = I'll come home _or _wrócę do domu = I'll come back home )_
Pozdrowienia.


----------



## drei_lengua

Marga H said:


> Hi Drei,
> ( my ) idziemy it is present = we are going ( for a walk)
> ( my ) pójdziemy it is future ( perfective aspect ) = we'll go (for a walk)
> Note that after " as soon as " and others similar expressions in time clauses in English you use present tense ( _I get home )_ but in Polish you have to use future ( _przyjdę do domu = I'll come home _or _wrócę do domu = I'll come back home )_
> Pozdrowienia.


 
Dziękuję Marga (probably needs a special ending here that I haven't learned yet ). Your explanation was quite helpful. So idziemy comes from iść and pójdziemy comes from pójść? 

iść = imperfective 
pójść = perfective
Right?

Also, one can only use the imperfective with other verbs like "I have to go." = "Muszę iść."?

Drei


----------



## Thomas1

Well, you can use btoh perfective and imperfective with _musieć_, it all depends on the context. Is there any rule that says otherwise?


Tom


----------



## dn88

"Muszę iść." (looks fine the way it is) - "I have to go." 
"Muszę pójść." (seems incomplete to me, I would immediately ask "Gdzie?" = "Where?")
"Muszę pójść do domu." (now, nothing is missing) - "I have to go home."


----------



## Marga H

drei_lengua said:


> Dziękuję Margo  vocative case, it's easy! (probably needs a special ending here that I haven't learned yet ).  So idziemy comes from iść and pójdziemy comes from pójść?
> 
> iść = imperfective
> pójść = perfective
> Right? right
> 
> Also, one can only use the imperfective with other verbs like "I have to go." = "Muszę iść."?
> 
> Drei


You can use each kind of infinitive: Muszę iść, muszę pójść also muszę chodzić ( repeated  action )


----------



## Marga H

dn88 said:


> "Muszę iść." (looks fine the way it is) - "I have to go."
> "Muszę pójść." (seems incomplete to me, I would immediately ask "Gdzie?" = "Where?")
> "Muszę pójść do domu." (now, nothing is missing) - "I have to go home."


I agree, but you can also say "Muszę iść do domu." and it means the same.
Theoretically you use "muszę iść"  at present, "muszę pójść" in the future and "muszę chodzić" for repeated action.However like in English we use present also for the near future. I think some examples will be helpful:
Muszę już iść.- I have to go now.
Muszę jutro iść do szkoły./ Muszę jutro pójść do szkoły. - I have to go to school tomorrow.
Muszę chodzić na basen, żeby nauczyć się pływać. - I must go to the swimming-pool in order to learn to swim.
Muszę chodzić w bucie ortopedycznym.- I have to wear an orthopedic shoe.
Musisz iść/pójść do kina na ten film, jest świetny! - You must see this film, it's great!


----------



## Piotr_WRF

I don't want to confuse anyone, but there's another iterative besides _chodzić_, namely _chadzać_. It's not used very often, but you can hear sometimes. It's used for casual action, like _Chadzam do kina_, _I go to the cinema from time to time_.


----------



## drei_lengua

Marga H said:


> I agree, but you can also say "Muszę iść do domu." and it means the same.
> Theoretically you use "muszę iść" at present, "muszę pójść" in the future and "muszę chodzić" for repeated action.However like in English we use present also for the near future. I think some examples will be helpful:
> Muszę już iść.- I have to go now.
> Muszę jutro iść do szkoły./ Muszę jutro pójść do szkoły. - I have to go to school tomorrow.
> Muszę chodzić na basen, żeby nauczyć się pływać. - I must go to the swimming-pool in order to learn to swim.
> Muszę chodzić w bucie ortopedycznym.- I have to wear an orthopedic shoe.
> Musisz iść/pójść do kina na ten film, jest świetny! - You must see this film, it's great!


 
Dziękuję Margo (już nauczłem się końiec ) za świetny przykłady. 

Drei


----------



## drei_lengua

Piotr_WRF said:


> I don't want to confuse anyone, but there's another iterative besides _chodzić_, namely _chadzać_. It's not used very often, but you can hear sometimes. It's used for casual action, like _Chadzam do kina_, _I go to the cinema from time to time_.


 
Dziękuję Piotr.  So there are 4 categories of verbs:

1.  imperfective - present
2.  perfective - future/past (I've also seen this in the past)
3.  name? - repeated action
4.  name? - casual action - I remember seeing jadać for eating.  Can you give some more examples of this category?  I don't quite understand its application.

Danke im Voraus,

Drei


----------



## Piotr_WRF

drei_lengua said:


> So there are 4 categories of verbs:
> 
> 1.  imperfective - present
> 2.  perfective - future/past (I've also seen this in the past)
> 3.  name? - repeated action
> 4.  name? - casual action - I remember seeing jadać for eating.  Can you give some more examples of this category?  I don't quite understand its application.



As far as aspects are concerned, there are two main categories:

1. imperfective
2. perfective

Imperfective verbs can be used in all three tenses.

Perfective verbs are only used in two tenses, past and future. Note however, that as far as the form is concerned, the future tense looks like a present. What follows is that there's no formal future for perfective verbs.
Maybe an example will help understand this.

Imperfective verb _iść_ - to go:
1. person sing. present: _idę_ - I go
1. person sing. future:   _będę iść_ - I will go

Perfective verb _pójść_ - to go:
1. person sing. present: doesn't exist
1. person sing. future:   _pójdę_ - I will go (this looks like a present but it's not, _będę pójść_  is not possible)


Iterative verbs are imperfective verbs that describe a non-single episode action. This can be a repeated, a casual or a habitual action. You can use them in all three tenses (past, present, future).
Iterative verbs don't have a perfective counterpart and unlike perfective/imperfective aspectual pairs are regarded as distinct in lexical meaning.

Iterative verbs are not very common in Polish (as opposed to Russian for example).
Some examples are:

_chodzić_   - to attend, to wear
_Część uczniów nie chodzi regularnie do szkoły._
Some students don't attend school regularly.
_Zawsze chodćę w kapeluszu._
I always wear a hat.

_chadzać_  - to go from time to time / use to go (in the sense of _to make one's way_) 
_Czasami chadzam do kina._
I go to the cinema sometimes.

The difference between chodzić / chadzać is not an aspectual one (both are iterative/habitual) but one in meaning.

_jadać_      - to eat from time to time / use to eat
_Na śniadanie jadam płatki kukurydziane._
I usually eat cornflakes for breakfast.

_czytywać_ - to read from time to time / use to read
_Rzadko czytuję powieści kryminalne._
I seldom read crime novels.

_dawać_             - to give from time to time / use to give
_Kiedyś zawsze dawałem matce kwiaty z okazji Dnia Matki._
In the past I always used to give flowers to my mother on Mother's Day.


----------



## Marga H

Hello Drei and Piotr,
let me add some remarks on the problem.
Czasowniki wielokrotne ( interative verbs ) describe repeated action and in present tense are close in meaning to present simple tense in English.( We have discussed this topic in an old thread posted by Drei: about _pisać_)
Only few verbs in Polish have these forms and they are falling in disuse.You can rarely hear someone saying that way, we use rather imperfective present instead ( with adverbs of frequency ).So:
Pisuję często listy = Piszę często listy. -I often write letters.
Na śniadanie jadam płatki kukurydziane.= Na śniadanie jem zwykle płatki kukurydziane. - I usually eat corflakes for breakfast.
Drei, your confusion about chodzić i chadzać was because of untypical case.That looks like for instance: jeść / jadać but it is not the same.
I don't agree with Piotr at that point: I think nowadays there is no difference in meaning, both mean exactly the same, yet _chadzać_  is old-fashioned whereas_  chodzić _became interative form from _iść._
Note: We have in Polish only 2 verbs that we can't use the same form to translate English present simple and present continuous tenses.
Usually it goes like this:
I learn Polish every day. - *Uczę się* polskiego codziennie.
I am learning now.- *Uczę się *teraz.
but:
I go to school every day.-*Chodzę* do szkoły codziennie.
I am going to school now.-* Idę *do szkoły teraz.
also:
I often go to Warsaw.-Często* jeżdżę *do Warszawy.
I am going to Warsaw now.- *Jadę *teraz do Warszawy.
iść/chodzić and jechać/jeżdzić aren't interchangeable.
Regards.


----------



## Marga H

Piotr_WRF said:


> Iterative verbs are imperfective verbs that describe a non-single episode action. This can be a repeated, a casual or a habitual action.
> 
> Iterative verbs are not very common in Polish (as opposed to Russian for example).
> Some examples are:
> 
> 
> _dawać_ - to give from time to time / use to give
> _Kiedyś zawsze dawałem matce kwiaty z okazji Dnia Matki._
> In the past I always used to give flowers to my mother on Mother's Day.


Objection! Piotr, _dawać_ it is imperfective aspect ( daję, dawałem, będę dawać or będę dawał ) _dać _is its perfective partner ( dałem, dam )


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Marga H said:


> Objection! Piotr, _dawać_ it is imperfective aspect ( daję, dawałem, będę dawać or będę dawał ) _dać _is its perfective partner ( dałem, dam )


I agree. This was a bad example. I guess there's no iterative of _dawać/dać_.


----------



## tkekte

What does _będę dawał_ mean? I will have given?


----------



## Thomas1

tkekte said:


> What does _będę dawał_ mean? I will have given?


I'll be giving/I'll have been giving


Tom


----------



## mcibor

tkekte said:


> What does _będę dawał_ mean? I will have given?





Thomas1 said:


> I'll be giving/I'll have been giving
> 
> 
> Tom



You can use it as a promise:

Będę zawsze dawał na tacę - I will always give some money in the church (I'm not sure how is it called, when they collect money in the church)

Regards
Michał


----------

